# Favorites



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A favorites page has been added.

You can add topics to your favorites page via a link just under the bottom left corner of the view_topic.php page next to the report topic button.
There's a link to your favorites page on the top nav bar. (Its getting cluttered I know - i'm looking into a way of condensing it)

Hope it helps keep track of your "fav" topics.

Oh and one other thing - how the fuck do you spell favorites/favourites!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

All depends on where you live Jez. Americans spell it favorites while Canadians spell it favourites.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought that was a Brit thing. Spellings like honour, colour, honour, favourite.

I actually use those in formal writings, they look cooler. 

And of course after playing 40k i never spell demon as demon, its always "daemon."


----------

